# Prepare yourself for some Brittney awesomeness



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

found @ http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...d-to-know-about-ufc-ring-girl-brittney-palmer

*25 Things You Need to Know About UFC Ring Girl Brittney Palmer*










As you've surely heard by now, UFC ring girl Brittney Palmer will be making her return to the UFC and will soon grace the outside of the Octagon once again.

In light of this terrific news, we here at Palmer Report—I mean Bleacher Report—have decided to fill you readers in on 25 things that you need to know about Brittney Palmer.

Without further ado, I give you the 25 things you need to know about UFC ring girl, Brittney Palmer.










25. She's Insanely Hot

We'll start it off with the obvious.
Brittney Palmer is insanely hot.
Moving on...










24. Born on June 24

Brittney's birthday falls on June 24, so that means, on June 24, make sure to tweet her @BrittneyPalmer and wish her a happy birthday!










23. Her Sign Is

In the Zodiac calendar, Brittney is a Cancer.
So that's good news for all you Scorpios and Pisces out there.
And yes—I had to look that up.










22. Born in San Diego

Brittney was born in San Diego, California, one of the greatest cities in America.
MMA is very prevalent out there, so perhaps it was destiny.










21. She Has Her Own Clothing Line

Brittney has her own clothing line called "Stone Free" through Jakt Apparel.
You can check them out on their website at jaktapparel.com










20. She's a Talented Artist

Those are a few of her paintings in the background of that picture, so as you can see, she's very talented.
In fact, she's currently attending art school—and that is the reason she took her temporary leave of absence from the UFC.
You can see more of her work here.
And actually, if you click that link, you'll get to hear a pretty sick song.










19. She Has Awesome Taste in Music

On Brittney's website, if you go to look at her paintings, you are greeted by "All Along the Watchtower" by Jimi Hendrix.
That being said, Brittney also likes Frank Sinatra, Bob Marley, the Rolling Stones and more.
As if that wasn't awesome enough...






18. She Games

This video is pretty sweet, so I'll just let you watch.










17. She Trains in MMA

In an interview with FC Fighter, Brittney says how she trained with Shawn Tompkins for a long time, but hasn't found a gym out in California yet.
Although, she did have a training session with UFC lightweight Kenny Florian a few weeks ago.






16. She Is a Sponsor for Gamma Labs

As you may have guessed from videos earlier on, Brittney is a sponsor for Gamma Labs.
She's done several videos for them lately, so we should all thank Gamma Labs for getting to see more of Miss Palmer.










15. She Has Several Tattoos 

Brittney has a few tattoos, including the one pictured on her right hand shoulder, one on her lower back and others.










14. She's Very Active 

Apparently she makes a mean pie too!
Brittney likes to surf, skateboard, snowboard, train MMA and who knows what else?
It sure seems like there's nothing that she can't do.










13. Favorite Foods 

These next three facts are courtesy of Brittney's bio page on UFC.com.
Brittney says her favorite foods are tapas and sushi.
Quite exotic.










12. Turn-Ons 

Again, via UFC.com, Brittney lists her turn-ons as sense of humor, ambition and talent.
Make sure you keep that in mind, gents.










11. Favorite TV Show 

Brittney says her favorite TV show is Entourage.
Time to start watching HBO!










10. She Started off as a Dancer

Before she was seen cageside, she was seen up on the stage.
Prior to becoming a ring girl, Brittney was a dancer at a club on the strip in Vegas.










9. Then She Went to the WEC 

Brittney's career could be considered similar to Donald Cerrone.
Started off in the WEC, then came to the UFC and absolutely exploded!
People have certainly taken notice.










8. Fan of Urijah Faber 

Urijah Faber, Brittney Palmer and Joseph Benavidez.
In the same interview with FC Fighter that was linked earlier, Brittney says that Urijah Faber is a fighter she always roots for, as they both came up together through the WEC and are now in the UFC.
We as UFC fans are glad to have them both.










7. She's a Favorite of the Fans 

This one goes without saying, but while she is a fan of Faber, UFC fans are fans of hers.
She is arguably the top ring girl in the UFC today, and she was recently named the hottest woman in MMA today.










6. She's Been Featured in Maxim 

You can look up the rest of the pictures online!
In addition to Maxim, Brittney has said...










5. She Would Do Playboy 

Again, we can thank the FC Fighter interview for this one.
Brittney has said that if she were to do Playboy, she would want to do something related to her art.
Something where she'd be covered in paint.
That'd be pretty awesome, if I do say so myself.










4. Hasn't Been Seen Cageside Since UFC 132 

Brittney has not been seen outside the Octagon since UFC 132, where Dominick Cruz faced off against Urijah Faber for the bantamweight title.
But boy did those green-kinis look good.










3. She Has Her Own Calendar 

A shot from her calendar.
During her time away from the Octagon, Brittney was able to put out her own swimsuit calendar!
You can order it from her website. 
It's definitely worth it.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










2. She's Still Insanely Hot

Just in case anyone had forgotten.
But now on to the most important and most awesome piece of information EVER.










1. She's Coming Back at UFC 140! :hug:

It has been confirmed by Dana White and by Brittney herself that she will be coming back to the UFC, and we will see her again in Toronto at UFC 140.
Now we can all look forward to seeing that beautiful smiling face Octagon-side once again!
Everyone has got to be happy about that.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Glad she's coming back, she's super hot.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice pics you have there, you should think about adding some descriptions or comments under each one, but I guess they don't need any! Awesomeness all around.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

thread of the year


----------



## batman21au (Feb 3, 2008)

Has Dana really slept with this chick?????:O


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

batman21au said:


> Has Dana really slept with this chick?????:O


Pretty sure he's slept with all of them.

Cowboy banged her, and I wouldn't be surprised if Faber hit it aswell.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Brittney is very hot but still doesn't top the best...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy shit i'm only at #14 and i'm already running out of towel. :confused05:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Best thread ever...










If I was Dana, it would be required for the position. I would never go back to Arianny after Brittney.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Wow just finished reading this thread...I need a cigarette...PHEW!


----------



## DraganB (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok, i'm just gonna throw this out there.

She has fake boobs, no waist and no ass. Cute face but nothing special. Not saying I wouldnt tap it to death, but nowhere near the top on my fantasy wish list.

Just sayin


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

DraganB said:


> Ok, i'm just gonna throw this out there.
> 
> She has fake boobs, no waist and no ass. Cute face but nothing special. Not saying I wouldnt tap it to death, but nowhere near the top on my fantasy wish list.
> 
> Just sayin












We don't take kindly to your types around here... :angry07::fight02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

DraganB said:


> Ok, i'm just gonna throw this out there.
> 
> She has fake boobs, no waist and no ass. Cute face but nothing special. Not saying I wouldnt tap it to death, but nowhere near the top on my fantasy wish list.
> 
> Just sayin


Inb4yougaybrehpics


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Say sth bad about Brittney and i might just have to kick some ass.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Say sth bad about Brittney and i might just have to kick some ass.


Use your mod superpowers


----------



## DraganB (Sep 20, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Say sth bad about Brittney and i might just have to kick some ass.


Not saying anything bad, just don't understand what's with all the hype. There are far more beautiful celebs, actors, singers, heck she's not even the best looking ufc girl. 
When you take off the makeup and the "ring girl" factor, she's just your average high school cheerleader.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Everybody has their own taste in women. To me, Natalie Portman and Kate Beckinsale are the most gorgeous women on planet earth and their far from being some sort of sex symbols or whatever.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is my new favorite thread I think we should sticky this shit. Get your mind out of the gutter I meant stick the thread at the top of the page. (alright I already "stuck" it the other way). By the way what were those groups of letters about between the photos?



DraganB said:


> Ok, i'm just gonna throw this out there.
> 
> She has fake boobs, no waist and no ass. Cute face but nothing special. Not saying I wouldnt tap it to death, but nowhere near the top on my fantasy wish list.
> 
> Just sayin


She has a great ass, beautiful face and as for the tits, Tommy Lee said it best there is no such thing as fake breasts, if you can lick them and squeeze them then they are real.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Best thread ever...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you would!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Mour, i want MOUR!!!


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I can't believe that someone had something bad to say about Brittney's awesomeness. Such disappointment on a Friday morning. Each to their own I guess.:confused02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Yes you would!


Not alone at least... but the two of them at the same time!!!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Best thread ever...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Rodney Dangerfield's doppelganger. 

Pix was winning.

Video of the video gamers was extra winning especially with the RNC. 

We looked into booking her for a gig. It was pretty steep for models; $3,500+. Might have to revisit this.

IMO Ariel and Brittany are the best ring girls out there.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks OWNS, that last pic is my date for tonight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Please Palmer.... take my wiener in your vagina. I beg you >_<


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

This thread can't die! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Mother of God..


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

That Brittney Palmer is one piece of ace. I know from experience, dude, if you know what I mean. 

But seriously though, she has nothing on Miss Celeste. A touch of cuteness, a touch of hotness, a touch of sexiness, and best of all... a touch of Asian. 

But we're here to see Brittney Palmer. So here is some more awesomeness:


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

DraganB said:


> Ok, i'm just gonna throw this out there.
> 
> She has fake boobs, no waist and no ass. Cute face but nothing special. Not saying I wouldnt tap it to death, but nowhere near the top on my fantasy wish list.
> 
> Just sayin





DraganB said:


> Not saying anything bad, just don't understand what's with all the hype. There are far more beautiful celebs, actors, singers, heck she's not even the best looking ufc girl.
> When you take off the makeup and the "ring girl" factor, she's just your average high school cheerleader.


Quoted and +Rep'd for being the realest person in this thread.

Brittney Palmer is very beautiful and I would hit no doubt, but frankly, I'm tired of hearing about her.

Brittney Palmer is very pretty in the face...But that's it. She has no ass, fake looking tits (which is fine in my book), and she's shaped like a ruler. She's not all that. As a matter of fact, none of the UFC ring girls are all that. They all have pretty faces but average looking, ruler shaped bodies. Hell, Bodog ring girls look hella better in my book.

But anyways, that's just my $0.02. And besides, all these threads about Arienny Celeste and Brittney Palmer, but no threads about Edith Larente, the only UFC ring girl with a halfway decent looking ass.










Don't worry DragonB, I got your back.:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

One of the best threads ever.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Omg I forgot all about Edith. She is the only ring girl I could honestly say I do not find attractive. She has such an ugly, fake, altered face that it makes me want to gag. The fake boobs really don't help either. Sure, she has a nice body, but how she became a ring girl is a mystery to me. Every ring girl before and after Edith had a much, much prettier face.


----------



## Thane (Dec 9, 2011)

I need a shower...


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Omg I forgot all about Edith. She is the only ring girl I could honestly say I do not find attractive. She has such an ugly, fake, altered face that it makes me want to gag. The fake boobs really don't help either. Sure, she has a nice body, but *how she became a ring girl is a mystery to me.* Every ring girl before and after Edith had a much, much prettier face.



She be sucking the right dicks, son.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow best thread on here besides the pickems and stuff.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

So cute...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

AmdM said:


> So cute...


Drama Beats and Brittney Palmer in one video, win!


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

Mark your calenders, Playboy has already stated Brittney will be in the Apr edition


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I think i saw a camel toe. raise01:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Countdown to March!!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Not much to go anymore..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

AmdM said:


> I think i saw a camel toe. raise01:


3rd picture KILLED me!!!

Anyone with a bit of imagination knows what I mean...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

limba said:


> 3rd picture KILLED me!!!
> 
> Anyone with a bit of imagination knows what I mean...


Oh yeah, i was scolling down like "oh nice another update..ummmmm not that good of an update actual- MOTHER OF GOD!"


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I Love Her!!!

PS: I WANT THIS COUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

